# PayPal scam targeting Reps.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got this email PayPal scam targeting reps and maybe members on here.
Your account has been temporarily limited! ID: 371‏

Show details
Hide details PayPal [email protected]

Send email
Find email Add to contactsTo [email protected]
From: PayPal ([email protected]) 
Sent: 30 April 2012 11:11:49 
To: [email protected]

Dear Customer,

Your account has been temporarily limited. 
To remove the limitation from your account 
please confirm your credit card details on file.

For confirmation, please click the link below:

Sign In to PayPal account

We apologise for any inconvenience caused. 
Thank you.

Copyright © 1999-2012 PayPal. All rights reserved.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Just forward it on to. [email protected]
PayPal will attempt to trace it, Quite a common spoof email.
Hoggy.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Just forward it on to. [email protected]
> PayPal will attempt to trace it, Quite a common spoof email.
> Hoggy.


Yeah I know its a common one but some who might get it on here might not know. First time I have had one via my reps email ady thought


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Les, Yes, Good idea to spread the word, had one today on my hotmail account.
Hoggy.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I've had one also today, deleted it straight away, bunch of scamming *****. :x


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

yep, had one today on my live.com email account too.. funny thing is, my paypal is in a completely different email account (gmail).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They aren't targeting anyone in particular just sending out fishing emails to any address they get hold of.


----------

